# Pivot Phoenix Carbon 650B?



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

Anyone have any thoughts, feelings about this new frame?

Being the impatient, curious, capricious person I am....randomly stopped by the LBS and put a 50% deposit on one... supposed to arrive at the end of November. 

Anyone have experience on the previous Phoenix and can give some pros/cons? 

I'm excited to try it out....on paper it looks like it fits my style to a 'T'


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

A buddy rode the older aluminum 26" version at Sandy Ridge and still keeps going on and on about how well it pedals and that he could use it as his everyday all mountain bike! I would imagine this to be even far better. The wheelbase puts you into the next county tho and that's about as slack as I've seen for a stock bike. I do really like how low the BB is. I think for taller riders with skillz this would be a sick sled!

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

I haven't had my leg over a ton of DH rigs but I had a chance to demo the new one at one of our local technical trails that is much more "trail" or "enduro" bike oriented, rocky rooty, tight, not DH high speed Its a super fun trail and you can ride a DH bike on it but it is techy single track that does descend lightly the whole trail, I have rode my round tube Turner DHR and my SB66c more times than I can count. 

I have always felt this trail was way more suited for a trail bike and still think so, but that gives you a bit of an idea of where I rode it.

Reading and hearing about how low and slack this bike is, I thought it was going to feel very sluggish, and not nimble here, it felt very nimble and responsive. it tracked extremely well through the higher speed river washes, plenty of head size loose rocks, it was very plush feeling. It did not feel like a limo to me, which I figured I would have noticed on this trail for sure, leaned over nice and easy, did not have a "dead spot" to me. The bottom bracket felt very low, this was something I could get used to for sure, but if rocks are around, I couldn't pedal ha ha.

Up til this ride, I have been pretty anti 27.5 and DID NOT just want a speed machine, I like to ride and have fun, shaving tenths off a run is not a big concern here. If all 27.5's feel like this I will gladly switch next bike and shut up hehe.

The suspension set up that they had for me was pretty spot on as well though, it had the fox 40 air upfront. I don't think I would have adjusted much here, maybe I just got lucky there.

I felt comfortable very quickly on this set up as well. Felt how I like a bike to feel, I didn't have to think about anything, just rode and had good confidence in it.

This bike felt very nimble or lively for how much of a "race machine" I have read it is. I really wish I could ride it on a proper DH trail that is high speed and gnarly. I also would love to take a lap at our local bike park. 

Not that I am anyone to listen to but this is on my short list of bikes to build this winter.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the mini-review! That all sounded very positive given the conditions...could you find any immediate quirks or draw backs that you thought of when hopping on it?

I was skeptical of my sizing as well... I ordered a Large. I am 5'11 and 3/4" tall... I have a longer reach. 

This bike is a drastic difference from what I have ever ridden before, with reach that is over 2.5" more than what I'm used to. As I've gotten faster and faster, I have wanted more and more room on the top tube/reach...the faster I get the more cramped my bike begins to feel. 

But this is good I think, it will allow me to stay in a more aggressive position and keep weight over the front tire to dig into turns. It will also let me get back and tackle the super steep and technical stuff without getting thrown over the bars so quickly. The bottom bracket is lower than anything I've ever ridden before, I am really excited to ride it.

I'm splurging on this bike... I just ordered my first components... Enve M90 on some Hadley's... weee it begins!


----------



## FireinMTB (Apr 23, 2012)

Rode one at the LBS, felt awesome. Update us with pictures and a review


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

The only thing that stood out that it was a LONG bike (it was a medium) was that the front end was a little washy when not over it, when not riding a tad more of an aggressive position and the only other thing was pedal strikes.

I know it was a demo bike, and it did have all the cool sh*t on it (reynolds carbon wheel set etc.) but the bike felt like it was put together for me, except they didnt know I prefer Sram bits hehe.

I am going to splurge on a new DH rig this winter too, plenty of carbon bits like M90's are on the wish list.

But yeah, I was very impressed.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

How tall are you? I'm hoping the Large was the right size for me... I definitely did NOT want to have a cramped bike this time...

I went from a medium Demo (was slightly small for me) to a large Undead (still was slightly too small for me)...

The FAQ on Pivot's page put me in a tricky spot of course....it says the medium is for 5'10 to 6'0... and the Large is for 5'11-6'3....

As I mentioned before I'm 5'11.75" ... call it 6'0 cause of my long limbs... so it looks like I could go either way. The medium geometry looks way longer than anything else I've had, but I still went with the large... the LBS also recommended the large to me. 

I'm definitely splurging on this bike! I promised myself I would make zero compromises and it would be built exactly how I dreamed of it to be  

What I have planned in mind:

Fox 40 Float fork
Fox DHX RC4 shock /w Stendec 375lb spring
SRAM Guide RSC brakes front/rear 
SRAM Centerline rotors 200 front/180 rear
SRAM X01 DH 7-Speed trigger shifter
SRAM X01 DH 7-Speed X-Horizon rear derailleur
SRAM X01 DH 7-Speed MINI BLOCK cassette
SRAM PC-XX1 Chain
Point 1 Podium 2.0 pedals
E13 LG1+ chain guide black for 32-36T
Race Face SixC Cranks 165mm with 34T sprocket
Race Face SixC 35MM handlebars with 20mm rise
Race Face SixC 35MM direct mount stem
WTB High Tail team seat
Thomson Masterpiece seat post
Thomson seat post clamp
Enve M90 rims on Hadley hubs with Sapim spokes
Maxxis High Roller II 2.4 super tacky tires


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

I am 5'10 longer torso, not a ton of help there I ride mediums but thats the size I will get in most anything. 

Very similar build to what I want. 

I want rockshox suspension though
will run avid codes, have them on the current bike and they rock IMO.
The only other difference is I am currently on a hope top crown set up, I want that again.

And I will have carbon hoops, be it Enve's, reynolds, dunno, Possibly on I 9 hubs, maybe dt240's

Make sure to put pics up some where when done


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Congrats on the purchase, will be waiting for some pictures and hopefully a ride update? 

I think you made a smart choice with the bigger bike, i am like 5'9'' - 5'10'' and always rode mediums but felt a little cramped at times. I felt the same on my demo 8 as well.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

I double checked all the geometry numbers from my old bikes and this bike...I decided to call the LBS and get the Medium instead... I think it's going to be plenty long for me. 

The reach is a lot longer on the medium than on my large Undead! 

Now the waiting game........................... ...... I hate this game!


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

Test ride tomorrow 










I moved the seat back after taking the picture, and rotated the bars slightly back. This is the medium frame - fits like a glove at 6'0.

33lb12oz as it sits. It's 33lb8oz with the 350lb obtainium spring. It has the Stendec 375lb on now. My Evil Undead weighed the exact same.

I could drop a couple more oz with the point 1 podium v2 pedals, but I want to give the RF ones a shot - wider platform.

Debating whether to take off the wheel decals.


----------



## gryeti (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow what a great looking bike!


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

rides like a dream.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Stoked to see you finally got your bike! Sorry it took so long....


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

kenbentit said:


> Stoked to see you finally got your bike! Sorry it took so long....


it was worth the wait! i knew it would be, well, hoped dearly  but it was.


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

Sweet looking ride..Just out of curiosity does the 650 b make a noticeable difference..I am asking because I have never ridden one but I am building a new Jedi this winter with the new wheel size.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Im curious to know how this stacked up against the Demo 8, any big difference in handling , jumping, and how it feels sitting in/on the frame ?

I always hear a lot of hype about the DW suspension.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

Let me ride it some more to give a fair comparison to the Demo. To be fair I never had the carbon Demo.

Don't care what anyone on the internet says, but 650B wheels make a big difference for me. Definitely noticeable and I can't find any cons to it over 26", only that I feel the positives. 

I'm sold on them. I feel 27.5" was market driven and not industry driven. Flame suit on!


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

Saw your whip over on 2015 Pivot Phoenix Carbon - immortal's Bike Check - Vital MTB , that is bad-ass!


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

That's a nice ride you got there, congrats.
Great spec list as well, i've always had a soft spot for the Phoenix.
If I was to go out and buy a dh bike today it would be the Phoenix.
Enjoy the "air", from what I can see in the pics you already are, good job.


----------



## heatstroke (Jul 1, 2003)

Have you ridden the V10s ( the 26" version as I guess the 27.5" would be too recent) ? I'd appreciate a comparison, the wait on the confirmed shipping date is giving me a chance to second guess my choice .


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

heatstroke said:


> Have you ridden the V10s ( the 26" version as I guess the 27.5" would be too recent) ? I'd appreciate a comparison, the wait on the confirmed shipping date is giving me a chance to second guess my choice .


I have ridden the latest 26" version of the V10 while I was at Whistler. It is a great bike and I was very confident on it. I enjoyed riding it and there wasn't really anything negative I could say about it. I wasn't super stoked on it because at the same time I was riding my Evil Undead. I liked the Undead more than the V10 in back to back runs. The Undead just kept it's speed up more consistently and I thought it handled in the corners a little bit better.

With that said, I had the option to get a great price on the new 650B V10(8.5) frame, but I decided to pass on it for the Pivot. If I liked my Undead more than the V10, it made no sense for me to jump to that ship.

I know D.W. worked with Evil for the Undead, so I was anxious for the DW link. Now that I have been able to shred on it a little more, I can say that this is an excellent downhill platform. I had a 34T ring on my old downhill bikes, but I put a 36T on this bike just to start off with. I never thought I would be needing more gears, but once again I am surprised to find me spinning out in areas I never have before. I still need to pedal around more to get a feel - all indicators point to best shred sled I've owned so far. The big wheels rock.

The slack head angle doesn't feel slack at all, it just inspires 200% more confidence than you should have in your bike handling abilities. I really like my suspension setup so I don't know how the bike feels with the Fox stuff, but my bike just rips through everything with infinite amounts of traction it seems. Holding the grip/edge on the 650B wheels is awesome. It feels like Mario Kart when you grab the Star.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

ustemuf said:


> I had a 34T ring on my old downhill bikes, but I put a 36T on this bike just to start off with. I never thought I would be needing more gears, but once again I am surprised to find me spinning out in areas I never have before.


ustemuf,
I'm piecing together the bits for my '15 Jedi and I had to give this some thought. I had a 36T ring to 11T small cog on my '14 Jedi (26" wheels), and I regularly spin that out. I'm planning on going w/ the X01 DH setup w/ the 10T hi ratio cog on the '15 Jedi which as a 27.5 wheel. And when I do the math, I get about 3% more gear inch w/ a 32T/10T combo over the 36T/11T. Are you saying the wheels let the bike roll SO much more that when you go from a 34T to a 36T (assuming you're using a 11T as your hi cog), you're spinning out MORE on the bigger wheels? You're picking up close to 12% more gear inches from your 26" setup to your 27.5" setup, and you're spinning out more frequently? If this is the case, I'm severely under-gearing w/ a 32T ring then...!


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

Pau11y said:


> ustemuf,
> I'm piecing together the bits for my '15 Jedi and I had to give this some thought. I had a 36T ring to 11T small cog on my '14 Jedi (26" wheels), and I regularly spin that out. I'm planning on going w/ the X01 DH setup w/ the 10T hi ratio cog on the '15 Jedi which as a 27.5 wheel. And when I do the math, I get about 3% more gear inch w/ a 32T/10T combo over the 36T/11T. Are you saying the wheels let the bike roll SO much more that when you go from a 34T to a 36T (assuming you're using a 11T as your hi cog), you're spinning out MORE on the bigger wheels? You're picking up close to 12% more gear inches from your 26" setup to your 27.5" setup, and you're spinning out more frequently? If this is the case, I'm severely under-gearing w/ a 32T ring then...!


That's what I'm saying, I have no other way to explain it. I was trying to figure it out because it doesn't feel like I'm going that much faster. So I don't know why the gearing feels so easy. Maybe riding my Bronson made me that much better of a pedaler!? I don't think I was that out of shape haha.

I have a brand new 34T in the package because I was pretty certain I would end up going back to it after trying the 36T and realizing I can get more use with the 34T...like I said I need to test it more since I've only had two weekends to ride it, but the wheels carry more speed no doubt about it.

They are also great for when you f' up and go off line. I hit a gap and went squirrely on the landing and went off line. I was still compressing down so I didn't have time to lift up and I monster trucked over the berm in another line. My friend said he saw the whole thing was laughing cause I didn't go over the bars and my wheel just plowed through. The berm is over a foot tall.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

You won't have that problem with not enough gearing, Pau11y, your Jedi doesn't have dw link (and it's aluminum!)...


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

dbabuser said:


> You won't have that problem with not enough gearing, Pau11y, your Jedi doesn't have dw link (and it's aluminum!)...


SO much hate!
Next thing you'll tell me is my new carbon rims will be noodley :skep::skep:


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

dbabuser said:


> You won't have that problem with not enough gearing, Pau11y, your Jedi doesn't have dw link (and it's aluminum!)...


haha no comment on that one!

i think 32 tooth will be too small with the 10 tooth in the rear even. i'm on the same 7 speed setup...i mean i have a 32tooth/10tooth setup on my bronson and that thing is way too easy to spin out.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

ustemuf said:


> haha no comment on that one!
> 
> i think 32 tooth will be too small with the 10 tooth in the rear even. i'm on the same 7 speed setup...i mean i have a 32tooth/10tooth setup on my bronson and that thing is way too easy to spin out.


Yeah, I have a feeling that's how it's gonna go. So I got a hold of Canfield to see if they can change the 32 to a 36. I'm going w/ their 155mm cranks. Hopefully the shorties will let me go to a higher rpm before I spin out.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

You want to ride that on a real DH trail there may be something going on down here the end of February.....


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

PM me please  I am always interested in riding real DH trails and meeting rad people. I am planning a trip on the weekend of the 22nd for Ashland to shred there, but otherwise I'm down for anything.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

a little pov from this past weekend...man i love this bike...bigger wheels make sticking lines so much easier!


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

that looks pretty fun man. have you taken your phoenix to any bike parks yet?


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

not yet...would be nice to goto coast gravity park  don't think anything else this half of the world is open yet...


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

ustemuf said:


> not yet...would be nice to goto coast gravity park  don't think anything else this half of the world is open yet...


yeah, not yet. it'll be a while before anything starts opening up here in SoCal


----------



## sasky115 (May 23, 2015)

ustemuf any update on the bike? Which of the bikes you've ridden plows the best trough rough stuff v10, demo, undead or phoenix? I read somewhere that the previous phoenix wasn't a really a plow bike. I love monster trucking trough nasty sections, would a demo be better at that?


----------



## sasky115 (May 23, 2015)

ustemuf any update on the bike? Which of the bikes you've ridden plows the best trough rough stuff v10, demo, undead or phoenix? I read somewhere that the previous phoenix wasn't a really a plow bike. I love monster trucking trough nasty sections, would a demo be better at that? Has anyone else ridden the new phoenix?


----------



## sasky115 (May 23, 2015)

oops, sorry for double post, how do i delete it?


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

phoenix plows through better than the demo and undead. best bike i've had for downhill. the balance and agility ...just an extension of myself! goes where i want and soaks it all up.


----------



## sasky115 (May 23, 2015)

I'm happy to hear that, thanks


----------



## bkbroiler (Dec 6, 2009)

You mentioned sizing. I'm about to put in my order for my Phoenix and I'm 5'9 180 lbs will I have trouble weighting the front of a Med?
Thanks


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

bkbroiler said:


> You mentioned sizing. I'm about to put in my order for my Phoenix and I'm 5'9 180 lbs will I have trouble weighting the front of a Med?
> Thanks


Possibly... I'm 5'11.75" and the medium is long.... to put in perspective, I had to get rid of my Medium Demo and my Large Undead cause they were too small for me. Look at the geometry charts, these bikes run long.

To put in perspective, the Santa Cruz V10 medium frame has a 23.43" top tube and the small Phoenix has a 23.75". The reach on the medium V10 is 15.85" and the small Phoenix is 15.83". My Large Undead had 15.86" reach. Sizing is screwy, try to get a feel for what you want and go off the sizing charts.


----------



## fallingdown (Mar 1, 2015)

Ill bump this old thread..

That bike looks fast standing still sir.

Saw their Neon yellow in person at Blue Mountain bike park yesterday. Pictures don't to it justice.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

Tagged my chain guide on a rock and it ripped off one of the entire ISCG tabs with it... wow.

Pivot wants $2,200 for crash replacement frame after I dished out $3,400+ originally... LOL. What a joke, that's not crash replacement that's selling another frame. Customer service....right, they care. Not. I hope people read this post and lose all desire to purchase this frame based on this experience.

Pretty disappointed with the durability considering I've hammered on my Specialized and Evil much longer and harder than this bike. It looked beefy and strong down here, but this is shitty design to have the tabs be so weak to rip off on impact. If it was designed that way to not compromise the rest of the frame, might have made some sense.

Probably pick up a V10 in it's place since all the parts can transfer over. Hopefully that can last me longer than half a year.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

That sucks man! It sounds like they are offering you a new frame at or around wholesale. Come on Pivot do better than that!


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

The only reason I'm irritated about it is I sent an e-mail to the shop telling them exactly what happened and asked for the crash replacement price. 

Instead I was told to strip the bike down to frame and bring it in and send it out. The shop e-mails back "...They have concluded that the ISCG mounts breaking off was the result of a heavy impact to the chain guide...." 

Yes, I said that. I admitted fault, I never asked for warranty - I asked for crash replacement price. I would have been happy to have kept the bike and just ride it for the time being and just use two of the ISCG05 tabs which is fine.

Instead now I probably have to pay shipping two ways for something I told them straight up about, when they could have just told me the cost in the first place and I would have kept my bike in one piece (I rode an entire day at NorthStar chainless after the incident which I didn't even crash from) and not sweated it out in my garage - a poor experience overall.


----------



## lobster_CT (Jan 8, 2013)

That's a bummer man. I think the v10 and the pivot have different bottom bracket configurations.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

danglingmanhood said:


> That sucks man! It sounds like they are offering you a new frame at or around wholesale. Come on Pivot do better than that!


When I replied to politely ship my frame back, they said they could do better and absorb some cost and do it for $1,800.00 (no shock)

Honestly that offended me more...why didn't I get that price in the first place? Either way...I got a hook up with my cousin at Santa Cruz and got a new V10 frame with shock for much cheaper than their price with no shock.

If you ride your downhill bikes hard, don't buy a Pivot, well, unless you are super rich and don't care that their crash replacement pricing is not in line with what other companies offer on their frames.

Peace.


----------



## Uphill=sad (Dec 8, 2011)

Surely you'd only need the front triangle? their not offering that?

I agree thats not a crash replacement price... thats a modest discount off RRP. You buy boutique... and don't get a boutique service.


----------



## Hueychief (Nov 20, 2013)

ustemuf,
That was great reading right up to the part where Pivot hosed you. Thanks for sharing as when it comes time for my Demo Carbon replacement I'll be looking at the new Demo Carbon (I have a Specialized hookup) or a V10.
Let us know how it goes.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

Hueychief said:


> ustemuf,
> That was great reading right up to the part where Pivot hosed you. Thanks for sharing as when it comes time for my Demo Carbon replacement I'll be looking at the new Demo Carbon (I have a Specialized hookup) or a V10.
> Let us know how it goes.


Get the Demo if you have the hook up, that bike is sick and I know Specialized doesn't fck you dry with the warranty like Pivot.

I picked up a V10 myself. My cousin hooked me up with Santa Cruz...Pivot wanted $2,200 for frame with NO shock...I literally paid_ half_ of that price for the new V10 with a shock.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

ustemuf said:


> Get the Demo if you have the hook up, that bike is sick and I know Specialized doesn't fck you dry with the warranty like Pivot.
> 
> I picked up a V10 myself. My cousin hooked me up with Santa Cruz...Pivot wanted $2,200 for frame with NO shock...I literally paid_ half_ of that price for the new V10 with a shock.


Can your cousin hook a brotha up !?  Well keep us posted with the V-10 man, really shitty on Pivots part. What a shame.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

aedubber said:


> Can your cousin hook a brotha up !?  Well keep us posted with the V-10 man, really shitty on Pivots part. What a shame.


haha...unfortunately family deals only...


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

So I am not sure if Pivot had read this post or what...or had a change of heart, or my bike shop worked something out with them...but they offered to replace the front triangle for $500. Of course I said yes to please replace it for that price. My chain stays are just fine. 

Of course this is what I was looking for all along, but now I went ahead and bought a damn V10. I was told my damaged frame was shipped back to me on July 30th, so I made a for sale post and sold it to someone for $500. So I had to refund them and explain this to them as well. I am not upset about it though, I am actually really happy that they changed their minds about a crash replacement price. I love the Phoenix, I wish this was their first offer! 

The V10 has one chance this weekend to dethrone the Phoenix since I already spent all the effort of building it up. I rode the previous (26") version of the V10 and I enjoyed my Undead more than the V10 that I rode, admittedly not setup for me. I love riding my Phoenix more than my Undead so, we shall see.

One of the frames will be up for sale soon. Honest review to come soon I guess.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm glad to hear Pivot eventually came through, looking forward to the review.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Crash replacing the front tri sounds like the right thing to do...good to hear, cause that first offer seemed:eekster:


----------



## dan23 (Feb 24, 2006)

ustemuf said:


> So I am not sure if Pivot had read this post or what...or had a change of heart, or my bike shop worked something out with them...but they offered to replace the front triangle for $500. Of course I said yes to please replace it for that price. My chain stays are just fine.


We did read your post, which alerted us to an error on our part. That error was as you pointed out, giving the shop a price for an entirely new frame (all parts included). As you pointed out, you crashed your frame, and from the looks of the frame, the impact on the rock pierced the down tube and ripped off your bash guard. The damage was only to the Front Triangle.

You should thank the shop for pleading your case as well. Ford at Treads is a great guy, you should patron his shop more. The price above is well below our cost in the Front Triangle. And he is helping you out equally to us providing you with the crash replacement. His goodwill and want to retain you as a customer is evident in the price here.

For everyone who is reading this post, our normal process for any claim, warranty or non-warranty claim, we do require these items to be returned to us. We want to see what happened and determine where we can replace or repair the item. In this case, we don't have the ability to repair it. When we give you a warranty replacement, or offer you a non-warranty price for a new item, we will retain the damaged item, and send or sell a replacement part. We use them for research, to help improve future production and products.

If any of you have questions or concerns feel free to call us, we love talking to you, and happy to help. 1-877-85PIVOT (7-4868) or reach out to us at [email protected]

Best Regards,
Daniel Limburg
Terrestrial Sales Manager


----------



## dan23 (Feb 24, 2006)

Deerhill said:


> Crash replacing the front tri sounds like the right thing to do...good to hear, cause that first offer seemed:eekster:


Yup. The mistake was a basic human error. QC reported that it wasn't a warranty and needed to be replaced. Customer Service thought that meant a complete frame...
Things like that can happen. If it ever happens to you, and you feel the price for a crash replacement is too high. Call us, we're nice guys, we are humans too, and make mistakes just the same.

We are just glad it all worked out.

Now, back to work for some of us, back to the dirt for others!


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Paid @$250/300 for crash replacements on a few occasion's, and those were for only one seat stay / or one chain stay (from another company).. five hundo is one hell of a good deal to make up for that front tri.


----------



## ringoesroadking (Feb 4, 2008)

$3400+$500 crash replacement. Thats alot of money for a frame, I'd expect more than 6 months out of my $3900 plastic frame. WOW


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

I kept my Phoenix after all. I put both bikes up for sale...both bikes got bites, but I was able to seal the deal on selling the V10 first, fine by me.

Advantages of the Phoenix vs the V10...I felt like it could rip through the rough better and it felt more playful in the air and on the trail. The pedaling platform feels better on the Phoenix.

The V10 felt more stable and connected to the trail, but not enough to outweigh the extra fun I have on the Phoenix. This was the main thing I noticed when riding the V10. I think the geometry on the Phoenix is better for me.

The Phoenix corners better, at least for the way I ride...I felt if you didn't get nice high entry arcing turns on the V10, it didn't carry it speed well. The Phoenix I could ride whichever way and it would spit me out with speed. 

The Phoenix handled bigger hits better as well, at least it felt more comfortable doing so. The rear end felt better under hard braking on the Phoenix also, I had more control.

Last but not least, the new V10 is noisy as ****...the shock makes this clapping sound over successive bumps...it may seem trivial, but it was super annoying to me. My Phoenix is silent.

If you are looking to choose between these two bikes, you really can't go wrong with either choice...Pivot really came through on the warranty (2nd go around) which caused me some extra hassle, but in the end they made it right by me.


----------



## tomfish (Aug 9, 2010)

Great job Pivot, I love my Phoenix and hope to get a carbon one.
That was a nice price for sure, Yeti charged me $900 for a front triangle crash replacement on my SB66 with no shock!!


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

first time riding in a month.... back on the Phoenix!


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Good having another ride up front, otherwise it looks like a nice mellow trail  Very steep lines in there!


ustemuf said:


> first time riding in a month.... back on the Phoenix!


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

stupid random log pile got in my line at the end


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

That was still fast as fudge! Flat out and foot out :cornut:


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

You guys are fast. Where is that?


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

California

Here's the same vid with some different clips: Dodgin trees and eating dirt Video - Pinkbike


----------



## seccitaj (Oct 30, 2016)

I am 175cm / 5'8 and can't decide if i should go for small or medium sized frame. Anyone have any thoughts. I want the bike to be playful but most definately don't want it to be clearly too small either. I somehow feel really weird buying the smallest sized frame with my height (out of 4 available sizes), as i have always been M in my other bikes (YT capra for example).

Any thoughts?


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

I am 5'10-" hehe. I rode the most current medium Phoenix for a few laps in whistler this year. To me it was spot on in size. I have short ish 31" inseam legs, slightly longer torso. I would so go medium, if you feel in needs some fine tuning do so with bars/stem etc.


----------

